# Dirt/ Trails/ DH - Mosel



## MightyMike (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
Ich mache aktuell ein Praktikum bis Ende Mai 2012 und wohne im Hotel in Lösnich an der Mosel. Hat jemand Infos, ob es hier in der Nähe Dirt-, Trail- und DH-Spots gibt? Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Mopet (20. Februar 2012)

Mir würde nur der Lieserpfad einfallen, führt von Daun nach Wittlich und soll wohl ganz gut sein.
http://www.lieserpfad.de/

Dirt- und Downhillspots kenne ich keine, allerdings ist ca. 40 km entfernt der "Koulshore" bei Trittscheid.Dort sind ein paar Nortshore Elemente.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (21. Februar 2012)

Wir aus dem WW/Rheinkreis informieren dich auchmal, wenn ne Tour auf den Trails hier rum ansteht. Du bist ja mobil oder?


----------



## MightyMike (21. Februar 2012)

Danke Jungs für die Tipps, ja mobil bin ich.


----------

